# Can arimidex, aromasin, clomid, nolva, etc be detected in a regular employment drug



## bobaflexx (Jan 10, 2014)

screening? i know this is probably a question that gets beat to death.  I know the gear itself doesnt show up but i was wondering about the ancillaries.  

I'm talking about serms and AIs.  Im currently taking adex and will pct on aromasin, nolva, and clomid or torem.  


Thanks guys


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know for sure however I got hired by the government and passed a drug test while on provion.  I know the standard drug test is checking for seven different drugs. Pct is not one of them to the best of my knowledge

-jwgibbons


----------



## bobaflexx (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats what i was hoping.  I was worried about getting a random,  i figured they could detect it if they wanted to but a breast cancer drug would not be a major concern


----------



## Acheron (Jan 10, 2014)

It wouldn't show up on a standard drug test, but even if it did, their use isn't illegal.  Your employer has no way of knowing whether you have an Rx or not and has no legal right to that information.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope, won't show brother. No worries at all!


----------



## jacmo (Jan 11, 2014)

I've passed plenty of State Probation tests while "on". Normally they are looking for narcotics. They would have to ask the lab to specifically screen for other substances. You're good bro!


----------



## Snoogal (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright matey
I've administered drug tests whilst working as a volunteer support worker/fitness instructor at a local drugs rehTests come in different types but, and it's a massive but, employers use a 5 panel. 99.9% of employers anyway. I know of no one that uses above a 5 panel. The 5 panel consists of amphetamine - speed etc, opiate - heroin etc, Benzodiazipines- valium etc, Exstacy, and cocaine. 
You can others that do M Catt, and Miaow Miaow etc, and then you can get some that do roids. The ones that do roids etc, have to sent to labs and consists of Olympic Sports like testing, about ?500+ per test - NOT HAPPENING!!!!!
IN other words, you are safe as houses


----------



## Snoogal (Jan 12, 2014)

I used to work for drugs rehab as a support worker/fitness instructor
I've administered tests
They come in 5 panel cocaine, heroin, valium, ecstacy, speed
NO THEY CANT SHOW UP


----------

